# First shoot of 2010



## camz (Feb 3, 2010)

It's been raining here in the bay area so pre-scheduled shoots have been unfortunately bumped up. This was the first client of the year shot over the weekend. Here's some samples that I just edited...(had to clean off the cob webs from the trigger finger and the camera )

1







2







3






4







5







6


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful shots!  I love the processing.


----------



## camz (Feb 3, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> Beautiful shots! I love the processing.


 
Thanks alot


----------



## Andrew Sun (Feb 3, 2010)

Shot #5 is really sweet, nice one :thumbup:


----------



## craig (Feb 3, 2010)

The second shot takes the cake. Excellent photography.

Love & Bass


----------



## twocolor (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!  The colors are rich and incredible!!  Great shoot!


----------



## Missdaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

How fun!  I love the bubbles.  Great shots as usual, I always enjoy your work. :thumbup:


----------



## ocular (Feb 3, 2010)

I love one and two. Three is a bit too bright for my liking, but not bad if your into that model shot.


----------



## Nyberg (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the second one! Nice colors


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 3, 2010)

very very nice


----------



## phonatic21 (Feb 3, 2010)

i love the rich color in the pictures. amazing!


----------



## camz (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks alot everyone!  It's good to be back in the grove of photography after a couple months break :thumbup:


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 4, 2010)

This is the kind of shots I'd like to be able to take.


----------



## camz (Feb 4, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> This is the kind of shots I'd like to be able to take.



  Funny thing about this shoot is that I never posed them as they weren't warming up to the camera at all.   We had a bubble machine and a couple of lollipops to do the trick and I just snapped away.  Sometimes posing can actually hurt the shoot to a point where it becomes unnatural.  Over posing can also tire a client(especially kids).  You'd be surprised what you can come up with casual shoots just as long as you have the right lighting and the right angle.


----------



## eobrieniv (Feb 4, 2010)

in number 3, how did you do the vignetting?


----------



## camz (Feb 5, 2010)

eobrieniv said:


> in number 3, how did you do the vignetting?




It's just a natural light fall off when shooting wide open


----------



## bennielou (Feb 9, 2010)

I love these so much!!!!  Wonderful photography and post.


----------



## camz (Feb 20, 2010)

bennielou said:


> I love these so much!!!! Wonderful photography and post.


 

Thanks bennielou!  Hey I enjoy your work as well.  How's the 2010 wedding season look up for you?


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey! Very well done, I love your work!


----------



## camz (Feb 22, 2010)

dzfoto said:


> Hey! Very well done, I love your work!


 
Thanks!


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 23, 2010)

Love the second, fifth, and sixth pictures. Awesome work. Colors are very vibrant and you did a great job capturing natural moments and emotion.


----------



## Wiggly (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW how do you get such vibrant colors?  The last one is my fav btw haha


----------



## rub (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a fan as always...lol  great images!


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 12, 2010)

Amazingly bright and colourful! What kind of PP did you do on the images just out of curiosity?


----------

